# New Gulp



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I know this was brought up in the long Gulp thread a few weeks ago, but I finally ran out of my "old" gulp and had to use some of the "new" stuff in the packages with individual sections last week. I HATE the new stuff.

I was fishing in LA and used packages I bought in AL, FL, and LA, all of them the new ones with sections in the package and they were all lousy. I understand they probably changed the formula because they lasted too long before (my record is 27 specks on one bait) but this new stuff at times does not even last for one fish because it is so soft it won't hold the hook and jig head.

I'm very disappointed and wanted to see if anyone has run across any Gulp at all in the new packages that is not total crap.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

The main ones I've had problems with have been the 3" shrimp natural color


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I know that many will disagree, but I think that gulp is the most overrated and over priced bait on the market. The shrimp have a little durability, but the jerkshad will last for about one fish. I love the fluke with a little pro cure dabbed on them. A package of 10 flukes cost about $3 and I can catch a lot of fish on just one. The most durable plastics are the strike king baits made with the elaztec. You can catch 30-40 fish on one bait. They are also impervious to pin fish.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

All my sugar and spice glows have been in the trays and they are my favorite so far. The glow bait looks to be multi-layered internally and inconsistent in transparency, which I like in these.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

dabutcher said:


> I know that many will disagree, but I think that gulp is the most overrated and over priced bait on the market. The shrimp have a little durability, but the jerkshad will last for about one fish. I love the fluke with a little pro cure dabbed on them. A package of 10 flukes cost about $3 and I can catch a lot of fish on just one. The most durable plastics are the strike king baits made with the elaztec. You can catch 30-40 fish on one bait. They are also impervious to pin fish.


That strike king rage tail shrimp is tough. It's tough to even get on the hook and one or two usually last all day. It has some nice action too that you don't get from the gulp. Where do you get your pro cure?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I get my pro-cure from Steve at Dizzy Lizzy's......he's having a big sale on Friday next week. You might be able to stock up if you beat me to 'em.

-Jonathan


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Ardiemus said:


> I get my pro-cure from Steve at Dizzy Lizzy's......he's having a big sale on Friday next week. You might be able to stock up if you beat me to 'em.
> 
> -Jonathan


Thanks for the info. I will be out of town for Turkey Day and won't be back until Friday night. Hopefully he won't be out.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

get yourself one of those turkey injector syringes and stick your softbait with procure, it will slowly drip out and leave a trail. I shoot up my DOAs all the time.


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

bigrick said:


> get yourself one of those turkey injector syringes and stick your softbait with procure, it will slowly drip out and leave a trail. I shoot up my DOAs all the time.



Awesome tip. Which flavor of Pro-Cure do you favor?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They have 100 scents out now, I try to match it up with what bait I'm using. They have shrimp, menhaden, crab and all kinds of stuff.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess I should have been more specific. When I think of gulp, it's only of the shrimp bodies. If I want to use a fluke, I'll use a Zoom fluke, etc. 

I make no bones about it, I think gulp shrimp are absolutely the best bait going. If you don't agree, that's certainly fine. However, if you do like and use gulp shrimp regularly, what do you think about this new stuff. 

I read with interest when this came up before, but I couldn't comment because I'd never used the new stuff then. My AVERAGE was about 10 fish per bait with the old ones and now they are sometimes destroyed before I catch one - and even worse, some of them wont even stay on the jig head right out of the bag. Please post it if you have had either a good or bad experience with this new stuff.

Even though I love it, if they can't make it better than this, I will not keep buying what is essentially a defective bait at the price they cost. The cost was worth it to me when they were more durable.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I hadn't thought about it before you brought it up, but I think you are right. I've had real problems with the bait splitting where the hook point exits the bait. I use super glue to hold the head on the jig, which makes them last for a few more fish. But, when the bait splits down the middle you are left with little choice other than put on a new bait. The solution: like the other guys say...elaz-tech baits with some scent squirted on them. I've been using the same one since September and caught countless reds, specks and white trout on them.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Gulp - support*

Glad to run across this thread discussing Gulp products. I though it was just me that had a concern about the short longivity of shrimp in the individual packages. These things do work very well, but they sure don't hold up worth a flip. Went to the Berkly website and let them know my thoughts on the 'new' product. You can do the same at http://berkley-fishing.com/contact 

Will certainly be picking up some of the Strike King elaztec products and give them a try.

Incidentally, as an alternative I have been using a locally produced product call the 'scoot-a-jig' and doing very well. You just have to learn the tricks of fishing the lure, and they do catch fish.

See:http://www.zibbet.com/ThinkLikeAFish/section/fishing-lures


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I started putting my other baits like Doa shrimp and other soft baits in my gulp container and they work just as good for me and outlast the gulp...


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Tres said:


> That strike king rage tail shrimp is tough. It's tough to even get on the hook and one or two usually last all day. It has some nice action too that you don't get from the gulp. Where do you get your pro cure?


This is all I use... Hot Spots sell pro-cure. I use the mullet one for flukes and the shrimp one for the rage tail shrimp. The rage shrimp and crab actually come with their own attractant in the package, but ive never used it.

While in Tampa for thanksgiving, I picked up a flavor i have not tried, but they swear by it.. it's called "inshore" has a mix of several baitfish, shrimp, and crabs.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I had no idea what you guys were talking about. I was in wally world over the weekend and saw gulp baits for the first time and I am sorry but I started laughing. I picked up the jar of these things and shook them around a little while I was larfing.

I have 1 word. LY's are the best baits in the world.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Pier-Dude said:


> I had no idea what you guys were talking about. I was in wally world over the weekend and saw gulp baits for the first time and I am sorry but I started laughing. I picked up the jar of these things and shook them around a little while I was larfing.
> 
> I have 1 word. LY's are the best baits in the world.



Try em, you'll like em!
Depends somewhat on your target species..............


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I started putting my other baits like Doa shrimp and other soft baits in my gulp container and they work just as good for me and outlast the gulp...


Yeah thats what I've been doing.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Jolly Mon said:


> Try em, you'll like em!
> Depends somewhat on your target species..............


I have caught every fish inshore on Ly's. Specks, reds, flounder, kings, Spanish, cobia, blue fish, northern mackerel, African pompano, Black snapper, bonita, even big pinfish LOL.

castnet for mullet and spade fish.

I may try them one day for fun.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Pier-Dude said:


> I have caught every fish inshore on Ly's. Specks, reds, flounder, kings, Spanish, cobia, blue fish, northern mackerel, African pompano, Black snapper, bonita, even big pinfish LOL.
> 
> castnet for mullet and spade fish.
> 
> I may try them one day for fun.


It also depends on what time of year you are fishing....can't get LY's year round here.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

true.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I agree tho the only thing better than a live LY is a big ass live LY!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah the big 5"+ Ly's are kickass king baits. I have even taken some big frozen Ly's I got and they were awesome offshore. I think one day I will get a Ly mounted and hang it on the wall.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

This new Strike King stuff sounds great. If it is made of the same stuff they used on their 3X worms and lizards designed for bass, it will be great. Those had lots of scent in them and I'm not sure I ever wore one out. Those things would last for weeks of fishing. I couldn't understand why they disappeared from the market.

Still, my confidence is in Gulp. I'd like for them to improve the product. 

I don't fish with meat. Ever. Ok with me if you do, but it's not something I will ever do.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm kind of inclined to agree with Gulp being an overrated bait, though I've caught so many trout on them, that its hard to get off of them. I'm going to try some of that pro cure.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Never heard of Pro Cure until I read about it here. Haven't been into scents. Anyway, looked Pro Cure up. They sure have a variety of stuff. Looks like it is formulated mostly for the NorthWest.

http://www.pro-cure.com/index.html


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> You can catch 30-40 fish on one bait. They are also impervious to pin fish.


This is the important part, a school of pins will eat up a gulp in about 10 seconds.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

nathan70 said:


> This is the important part, a school of pins will eat up a gulp in about 10 seconds.


That's true with the new stuff, but not the old. That's exactly why I started the thread. The old stuff stood up to the pins and just about everything but airborn lady fish very well.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I sent them a comment on the link posted above. I doubt it will do anything, but maybe if enough people complain.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

Which scents do you pro cure guys recommend? I want to try a few. The variety in the selection is ridiculous.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I've had some luck with the shrimp, not so much with the inshore mix. Would like to try menhaden...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder if you took some of those gulp bates and soaked them in menhaden oil.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

menhaden oil might mess up the gulp scent, but it would be worth a try with non-scented baits just to see what happens.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Pier-Dude said:


> I wonder if you took some of those gulp bates and soaked them in menhaden oil.


I'm just trying to find a reason to put a bait that works very well on its own and put it in different kind of attractant. I could see putting other soft plastics though.


----------

